# My cat has started biting me!



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I took in a stray a week and a half ago and he was super docile and friendly and loved to be petted then suddenly yesterday he started swatting at me and trying to bite me almost every time I tried to pet him. Sometimes I'll let him bite me and then he will let me pet him, but one time I tried that and he didn't stop biting but started "chewing" on me harder.
I woke up this morning with him sleeping against my side. I had been stretching my arms before I opened my eyes. and then when I did open my eyes he was there against my side staring at me wide-eyed like he was going to attack me. I put my arms down and he licked my elbow a bunch of times but then when I tried to pet him He tried grabbing my arm and biting me.
I don't know what happened. He didn't start doing this until last night when I got home from work. Like I said, he was super docile before and you could pet him all you wanted. now I'm afraid of him. 
Yesterday morning was the last time I tried to put the drops in his ears. Do you think he's mad at me for that?
The only other thing I can think of is the antihistamine that the vet gave me for him. I started giving it to him on Saturday. Could this behavior be a side effect? Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm very upset over this. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure how old he is. I would guess about 5 years old. I've only had him for a week and a half and he was a perfectly sweet, docile cat, and suddenly in one day he changed and won't let me pet him without biting me and he sometimes looks like he's going to just attack me.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

If this is the kitty with the ear drops, then yes it's probably related to the drop-drama. Each time you reach for his head he's thinking of the drops and is ready to defend himself. I've got one that will chomp on me if I don't let her sniff my hand first (like you would with a dog). Try holding your hand out to him and letting him sniff it before petting him. If he wants to be petted, he'll make that clear by rubbing on your hand or turning his head so you can reach it. If not, don't force it.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not only my hands, though. I walked into the room once and stood near him and he bit my foot.
That's sad though if he doesn't trust me anymore because of the thing with the ear drops. Do you think he will get over it soon? I talked to the vet yesterday and she said I can hold off on the drops and just observe if his ears are still itchy. So the last time I tried to give him the drops was yesterday morning. Is he going to forget about it and trust me again?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Is he telegraphing his biting with any body language? For example, before he bites, is he putting his ears back or down, fluffing his tail and/or do his eyes dialate? These are signs of aggression. But, if he if biting out of the 'blue', no warning then he could be trying to play with you and just doesn't know how to do it.

I am sure the ear drops may have some factor in his biting; but it really sounds like he is somewhat confused and not sure how to act with you. Do you play with him? Perhaps you should try getting him to chase a length of rope or ribbon on the floor or get an interactive cat wand. Get him to play and eliminate some of his excess energy; it is also a great bonding thing to do with a stray cat.

Yes, an antihistamine can cause aggression; I have seen it in animals and in humans. It is rare, but it does happen. Also, don't let him bite you. Tell him NO! and block him or push him away; then ignore him for five minutes or so: removing your attention from him tells him that you are unhappy with his actions.

Is he neutered? Could this also be a factor?


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, one of the times I approached him yesterday, he started thumping his tail. It also looks like his eyes dilate, too. Like this morning when I woke up and it looked like he was going to attack me, his eyes were very dilated. It was also very dim in my room, though.
He has been neutered for just over a week. My friends dropped him off at the spay/neuter clinic a week ago Friday, and I took him home with me that night.
I didn't give him the antihistamine this morning because I was suspecting it might have something to do with his aggression. Now I'll see how he is when I get home from work today.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy (Oct 31, 2012)

It sounds to me like it is a mixture of all the changes he is going through. With the ear issues, recent surgery, complete environment change, etc... he is probably a little overstimulated by everything. Also, since you aren't sure of the age... I agree with the other poster that it could be a bit of adolescent craziness. My boyfriend's cat has recently started doing this randomly, but it always presents in a playful way, not agressive.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Cat's eyes are dilated...*

My cat has dilated eyes. I first noticed it last night and thought it was because he was nervous in some way. he was acting weird and biting me (see my post in the Behavior section). But today when I got home from work, I noticed that his pupils are very dilated, and they don't constrict at all no matter what room (different lighting) he's in. The only time his pupils constricted a little was when I shined the LED from my iPhone at him. but they should have constricted more because that light is BRIGHT.
Anyone know why this is? is he stressed somehow or is something medically going on?
Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

This could be caused by high blood pressure. You should take him to a vet like now. High blood pressure can cause blindness by detaching the retinas and other organ damage.

I would say this is time for an emergency vet.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, I really think I agree with Jazzy; a mixture of aggression and play plus confusion. You said he was recently neutered and the sudden cessation of hormones really plays havoc with their brain and emotions as well as their body. Consider a young human male just starting to grow his beard and deepen his voice and you get an idea of what kind of feelings and changes even just the neutering surgery is doing to him. Then there is the eye drops and the antihistamines making it look like you are being aggressive with him for what he thinks is no reason, and the confusion is pretty logical.

Some cats, especially in tact males, only know how to 'play' using aggression; especially ones that are three to five years old. It could be he wants to play but does not know how. Plus, being in a new social situation (in a house with a human all the time) is also confusing and if he has extra energy and wants to act out, you are the only target he has to express that energy with. I really think you should start playing with him in a hands off way; like with the rope or ribbon or cat wand, and get him to shed his physical energy. You could even use a flashlight or a laser pointer if he is interested in it. The idea is to deal with his feelings of aggression and assertive behavior without getting bitten or scratched and to guide his interactions with you into behaviors that do not injure you. As I said, when he is too aggressive and hurts you, stop the play immediately and tell him NO!, push him away (cover him with a towel to distract him) and then walk away from him and ignore him until he settles down. Older male cats sometimes take a while to learn how to be social when playing rather than aggressive.

And watch out for overstimulation syndrome as mentioned above. His eyes will dialate extremely wide, his ears skinned way back on his skull or even clamped down and the tail will bush out. Watch for him getting into extreme 'stalk' or hunting mode during play as that means he has crossed the line from play to aggression. You just need to show him what proper play is and reinforce his confidence that you will not hurt him despite having had to give him ear drops for a while.

Good luck; but I think you won't have a problem once you can stop with the antihistamines and the ear drops and get him playing to diffuse his energy. By the way, what is his name?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Your kitty was probably acting weird because he couldn't see. My cat is blind and her pupils are almost always dilated - as scottd said, it's because high blood pressure caused retinal hemorrhaging.

The only other thing I can think of, if it came on suddenly, is that he may have gotten into something? Any chance he got into any meds? 

I would definitely take him to the vet as soon as you can.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

One of my cats Aurora bites my fingers when she wants to be affectionate or wants to play and I don’t. I have rough hands and it doesn’t bother me. Now after reading this I think maybe I shouldn’t let her do that, because she may bite someone else that does mind.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. When I got home last night he was much more normal. He didn't try to bite me at all, so I definitely think it was the antihistamine that made him act weird. I did take him to the vet today, though, because his eyes were still really dilated last night. Of course once I get him there his eyes look more normal. lol But the vet examined his eyes and said they're normal now but the dilation was probably caused by the antihistamine. ...which is probably why his eyes are back to normal today because it took a couple of days to get it out of his system. I also told her about his weird behavior, so she said that it also was probably from the antihistamine. And since the antihistamine did stop the sneezing and coughing, confirming her diagnosis as allergies, to try him on Benadryl instead and discontinue if he starts getting irritable and/or gets dilated eyes again.
Thanks, everyone for all the help!
And Laurul- his name is Chester. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

